# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  برنامه و سرفصل دروس كارشناسي ارشد كامپيوتر، گرايش هوش مصنوعي

## BOB

سلام

مشخصات و سرفصلهاي دروس مختلف دانشگاهي، توسط شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي وزارت فرهنگ و آموزش عالي، تعيين و تصويب شده و به واحد‌هاي آموزش عالي ابلاغ مي‌گردد.

اكثر اين سرفصلها در بدو پيدايش رشته‌هاي مربوطه تصويب شده (مثلا براي ارشد نرم‌افزار در سال 69، ارشد هوش مصنوعي سال 77، كارشناسي ناپيوسته سال 79، ...) و در حال حاضر در بسياري از دانشگاه‌ها بنا به صلاحديد اساتيد و مديران گروه فني و مهندسي، تغييراتي در ترتيب و نحوه اخذ (پيشنياز، همنياز) و برخي سرفصلها داده ميشود.
معمولا اساتيد ملزم به تدريس 70 درصد رئوس مطالب مصوب بوده و در ايجاد دخل و تصرف (مخصوصا حذف) در مابقي آن مختار هستند.

سرفصلهاي مصوب شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي، در اكثر دانشگاه‌ها (اصولا دانشگاههاي معتبر با كادر آموزشي مجرب) در اختيار دانشجويان قرار گرفته، و هيچگونه منعي براي دسترسي به آن وجود ندارد.
اما متاسفانه در برخي واحد‌هاي دانشگاهي (اكثرا دانشگاه‌هاي غير دولتي كه مملو از "استاد دانشجو" [Define: استادي كه خود، در جايي ديگر دانشجوست] ميباشند) اين سرفصلها را اسرار فوق محرمانه تلقي كرده و از دانشجويان مخفي ميكنند.
چرا كه برخي اساتيد، دانش و تجربه لازم براي تدريس برخي از دروس/سرفصلها را نداشته و يا به دليل برنامه‌ريزي‌هاي غلط (استاد يا مدير گروه) زمان كافي براي اينكار پيدا نميكنند، فلذا ترجيح ميدهند كه دانشجويان اطلاعي از رئوس مطالب مصوب نداشته باشند.

در هر صورت اطلاع دانشجويان از رئوس و سرفصلهاي مصوب و نتيجتا تاكيد آنها بر تدريس سرفصلها توسط اساتيد، ميتواند در امر افزايش بار علمي دانشجويان/كلاسها/اساتيد مفيد واقع شود.


موفق و پيروز باشيد

----------


## jirjirakk

باب عزیز فشردن دکمه تشکر کفایت نمی کرد :X 

تشکرات

----------


## h.alizadeh

سلام،
من فایل رو دانلود کردم برام خراب بود.
کسی فایل سالمشو داره بزاره؟

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> من فایل رو دانلود کردم برام خراب بود.


فایل هیچ مشکلی ندارد ، احتمالا مشکل از Extractor شما میباشد !

----------


## bms2002

> سلام،
> من فایل رو دانلود کردم برام خراب بود.
> کسی فایل سالمشو داره بزاره؟


می تونی از بنیاد شمس اونو دانلود کنی
دانلود سرفصل های دروس گرایش هوش مصنوعی در مقطع ارشد 
 :لبخند:

----------


## vahid javani

ببخشید تاپیک رو نبش قبر کردم!
دو تا سوال داشتم:
1. می خواستم ببینم قبولی تو این رشته در دانشگاه های پیام نور یا دولتی سطح پایین کار راحتیه(من که تو بدترین دانشگاه دولتی درس می خونم می تونم قبول بشم؟)؟
2.من خیلی به این رشته علاقه دارم الان کارشناسی نرم افزار ترم 2 هستم و C++‎ در دانشگاه تدریس کردند. می خواستم ببینم چه زبان برنامه نویسی در این مقطع تدریس میشه چون من قصد دارم یه زبان دیگه یاد بگیرم حالا بین جاوا و C#‎ موندم (دوست دارم زبانی رو بخونم که اگه ارشد قبول شدم دوباره کاری نشه و یه زبان جدید بخونم)
متشکر!

----------


## جوان ایرانی

سلام آقا وحید 
اگرچه خیلی از زمان پرسیدن سوالتون گذشته ولی چون هنوز برا تصمیم گیری وقت دارید من چند تا نکته رو بهتون بگم 
اول ومهم ومهم تر از همه اینکه اساسا تصویر بچه ها از هوش مصنوعی تو مقطع کارشناسی با چیزی که تو ارشد میبینن واقعا تفاوت داره البته به دانشگاهی هم که قبول میشی بستگی داره منظورم سطح بالا یا پایین بودنش نیست تو هر دانشگاهی یه سری از دروس اجباری و اختیاری ارائه میشه و حالا اگه شانس بیاری و درسهایی ارائه بشه که علاقه داشته باشی یا به دردت بخوره و... ودیگه اینکه این رشته سخت ترین رشته تو حوزه کامپیوتره وواقعا باید با شناخت وهدفمند واردش بشی تا موندگار باشی 
دوم اینکه واقعا مهم تو ارشد مهم تفاوتی بین یه جاواکار وسی شارپ کار وجود نداره البته اگه به هوش فکر میکنی متلب خیلی به دردت میخوره ولی بین جاوا و سی شارپ تا جایی که مناطلاع دارم فعلا تو کشور ما سی شارپ کاربردی تره

ضمنا یادت باشه تو هر دانشگاهی که کارشناسی میخونی میتونی با تلاش تو یه دانشگاه سطح بالا هم ارشد بیاری

----------

